# Wanted: Gem Master Software



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi there, 
I am looking to acquire the latest version of Gem Master Software. I have recently purchased a used Cams 1V-6P but the seller was unable to locate the software that was included with the machine originally. HELP! Please email if you can help. [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I had to take a second glance at your thread title... You don't often see people WANTING Gem Master... LOL

That said... Gem Master is not the only software that will operate your machine... You can get a demo of Hot Fix Era and try it out? HotFix Stone ERA rhinestone design software

They have a driver for your Cams so if you don't find Gem Master on the cheap it's another solution to operate your machine... I think just about everyone would agree Hot Fix Era would be a better alternative than Gem Master.

Kevin


----------



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL! Hi Kevin, 

Thanks for the reply. Obviously I'm totally new to the Cams machine. This is exactly why I don't want to rush out and buy the software big $$$! I will take a look at your link. Thanks again! Any additional info is always greatly appreciated! Happy Sunday! 

Danielle


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you checked with ColDesi? They sell the Cams machines and GemMaster. I don't know how much the GemMaster software is on its own but they should be able to help you. They may also be able to do something you since you have a Cams and just don't have the software to run it. There website is Gem Master Rhinestone Digitizing Design Software | 1-877-793-3278. I hope this helps.


----------



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes! I am in contact with Don at Col Desi, he's great! Thank you very much!!


----------

